# Now they don't even want to pay you for cleaning vomit out of your own car in the middle of the night



## Neal1984 (Jul 20, 2019)

Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.























then a couple of hours later I got the message from Uber told me I am gonna need to provide a receipt for a future cleaning fee.









So where can I find someone to cleaning vomit out of the car in the middle of the night for 150 bucks? and my local shop charges more than 200$ for cleaning like this. what should I do in the future if someone decides vomit in my car?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Neal1984 said:


> what should I do in the future if someone decides vomit in my car?


It's Uber, so that means in the future you better just not drive at night.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I used to work for a detail shop. You're either going to have to wait it out for a bit for the smell to just kind of fade on its own or take it to a detail shop because they have Machinery that can actually neutralize and deodorize your car. It helps that most of it is plastic or leather from the photos but it looks like you have some permeable material that got stuff on it too. I'm not sure where you're from but I'm sure it is hot and it's just going to make it worse and maybe even affect your rating 4 a week or so because people are going to complain that your car stinks


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> It's Uber, so that means in the future you better just not drive at night.


Since Uber is playing hardball I definitely would stop driving at night especially picking up drunks, Since Uber changed the cleaning fee policy it's not worth going through Uber's B.S. and taking money out of your pocket to clean up drunks vomit....This should be a lesson for all drivers.



WAHN said:


> View attachment 337330
> View attachment 337331
> View attachment 337332
> View attachment 337333


Protecting your seats is a great idea, When I was a driver I had a set of seat covers similar to the ones in the picture, My seats still look new.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just grab a receipt template off the internet and put your friends phone number. Some have posted templates on the forum.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Make an invoice using MS Word. Include a business name, service rendered, tax, and fake auth number and a fake last 4 of your credit card.

Please send me $20 for this idea. Thanks!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


Go to Walmart and buy some Ozium, this product is fantastic. It even takes out cigarette and cigar odor with one spray. You will this product in the auto section and it cost under 10 bucks.
You may also want to buy Ozium in the jars and place them in the door pockets, each jar last about a month.


----------



## Neal1984 (Jul 20, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Just grab a receipt template off the internet and put your friends phone number. Some have posted templates on the forum.


seems risky, I dont want to get deactivated for this.



peteyvavs said:


> Go to Walmart and buy some Ozium, this product is fantastic. It even takes out cigarette and cigar odor with one spray. You will this product in the auto section and it cost under 10 bucks.
> You may also want to buy Ozium in the jars and place them in the door pockets, each jar last about a month.


I have those, they work maybe 30 minutes after the spay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Neal1984 said:


> seems risky, I dont want to get deactivated for this.
> 
> 
> I have those, they work maybe 30 minutes after the spay.


That's why I put rubber mats in my car, just in case someone pukes. Seriously just eat the loss and keep driving, your time is more valuable then to waste on going back a forth with Uber idiots, ooops I meant management.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


Did you REALLY need to post those pics? ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


Welcome to night driving.

This why I don't do it. The bar scene sucks.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hopefully you get the money. A friend of mine had someone vomit all in his car and she actually peed herself also. He said it was utterly horrible. Like she had went to an all-you-can-eat buffet before getting drunk, so he had to actually take it to a professional to get done. Well the next morning or maybe even that night the passenger cancelled her debit card or credit card that she used with Uber and he never recovered the funds. He had to actually take her to a magistrate but ended up losing the case because, even though he had photos of it and all the receipts it was his word against hers and she just ended up telling the magistrate that she lost her card that night and just canceled it. Now I'm sure it's possible Uber cancelled her account but she was with her boyfriend or husband so in reality she could just use his account for rides so she really doesn't suffer any consequences in Uber pretty much told him oh well sorry


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's outrageous for uber and lyft to demand receipts. If they suspect fraud they can deny payment, just like they always have.

It's none of their damn business how the drivers spend the $150, whether thru their own sweat or paying a detailer (which costs more than $150).

This is yet another way these companies make a total joke out of independent contractor status.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


The reason they want a receipt now cuz my friends here in Los Angeles, would get angry at the pax, and they would pour stuff in their cars to get the cleaning fee.

Two of them was deactivated for getting fake vomit photos offline.


----------



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It's outrageous for uber and lyft to demand receipts. If they suspect fraud they can deny payment, just like they always have.
> 
> It's none of their damn business how the drivers spend the $150, whether thru their own sweat or paying a detailer (which costs more than $150).
> 
> This is yet another way these companies make a total joke out of independent contractor status.


I'm sitting here on the side of the road on a Saturday evening which is my best payday, just pissed off. Picked up 3 people who had swim shorts on. I asked them please if you are still wet either sit on a bunch of towels or I can't take you. They said they weren't and they didn't really look it. But of course, I dropped them, felt the seats... wet. Wtf. People have no common courtesy in someone else's vehicle. Between that, sand, trash... it's just getting to the point it's not worth constantly cleaning up after people.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


Whooa, you had a projectille barfer. Very rare. She was possessed.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If only people say a poster of this with Uber’s logo at bottom during sign up, I’m pretty sure that would halt the urge to try being an Uber driver lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This new policy should be the nail in the coffin for those part time drivers who can only drive nights due to having day jobs. Getting your car puked in and not getting paid for it sucks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Neal1984 said:


> Tonight a drunk woman messed up my car with her pinkish stomach contents despite I provide vomit bags for my riders to use in the car, it took me about 90 minutes in the 4 am Saturday and about 20 dollars cleaning supply to clean the disgusting mess --- and it still smells bad in my car, I am gonna need more odor eliminating products for the car before it can be used for riders.
> View attachment 337309
> View attachment 337310
> View attachment 337311
> ...


We need a DAMAGE DEPOSIT before giving ANY RIDES.

RETURNABLE WITHIN 48 HOURS !



Nats121 said:


> It's outrageous for uber and lyft to demand receipts. If they suspect fraud they can deny payment, just like they always have.
> 
> It's none of their damn business how the drivers spend the $150, whether thru their own sweat or paying a detailer (which costs more than $150).
> 
> This is yet another way these companies make a total joke out of independent contractor status.


LAWSUIT ?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone know any actual details about what Uber considers a valid receipt for cleaning of this kind? They must know that the drivers do it themselves, and don't take it to 'Sid's 24 hour Puke Removal Salon' each time.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We need a DAMAGE DEPOSIT before giving ANY RIDES.
> 
> RETURNABLE WITHIN 48 HOURS !
> 
> ...


Good idea, and driver neads to deposit retainer to be returned in full in 48 hours if passenger is delivered without incident and rates 5*.
You will easily win that lwasuit against Uber. They will settle out of court and pay you even more than you ask for because they believe in your cause.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve had puckers and of course it totally sux to deal with. The receipt is just another in a long line of things making it hard to be a driver.

I believe the receipt is the result of going public. They have more pressure now to act as a normal Corp and follow GAAP in their accounting practices. No Corp reimburses expenses without a receipt. If they get audited that’s required. I think it’s as simple as that which is why I also think the template do it yourself receipt works fine.

There is so much BS you have to deal with driving the drunk shift. Drivers used to put up with it to get the good money that went with it. Now??? The lack of big surge payouts has rendered driving drunks unrewarding. Why would anyone put up with drunks and all that goes with it for base rates? I retired this year from the drunk shift.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

If we had true free markets in America then someone would capitalize on this and start a vomit cleaning business. Yes it would be disgusting but if you have all the right equipment it wouldn't be that bad, and say you do 20 cars a week on average, at $150 each, that's $3000 a week. But most drivers are cheapo losers who would rather pocket the cleaning fee instead of cleaning their car. That's really why uber has this rule. But we don't have free markets, we have a rigged society full of morons.

If uber wasn't so stupid, they would have a car service center with trained independent contractors who could be available to do professional cleaning. But knowing uber, it would be poorly executed and very low quality. The cars wouldn't be cleaned professionally in other words. It would be trash like everything uber does.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Make an invoice using MS Word. Include a business name, service rendered, tax, and fake auth number and a fake last 4 of your credit card.
> 
> Please send me $20 for this idea. Thanks!


I don't know the legal ins and outs of this, but I'm thinking you could maybe do something like this legitimately without creating fraudulent documents. Keep in mind that I'm just throwing this out there without completely knowing what I'm talking about.

1. Start a car-cleaning business that has your rideshare business as its only customer. Give the business some kind of name so that it is not obvious at a glance that you are operating it.

2. Whenever you have to clean your car, generate an invoice and charge your rideshare business for the service. Set whatever you consider to be a reasonable hourly rate. If your total charge ends up going over what Uber is willing to pay, then so be it. That is actually the best-case scenario because then you get the maximum payment from Uber.

3. Since you are treating this as two separate businesses, make sure that you charge your rideshare business sales tax at the legally required rate and remit it to the state (provided that you live in a state where this is a taxable service).

4. When you file your taxes, you would have two Schedule Cs (one for rideshare and one for car cleaning). The money that you get from Uber would be gross revenue on your rideshare Schedule C, and the amount of your cleaning invoices would be expenses. The amount of your cleaning invoices (minus any sales tax remitted to the state) would be gross revenue on your car cleaning Schedule C, and the cost of cleaning supplies would be expenses. So your net profit when you add the amounts from both Schedule Cs to put on your 1040 would be (amount from Uber) - (sales tax remitted) - (cost of cleaning supplies).

The engineering company that I used to work for did something similar. The guy that owned the engineering business also owned the building that we worked in, but he had it structured as two different companies. Every month, his engineering company would pay rent to his real estate company. The big difference is that he had them registered as LLCs. I don't know if it is legal to do something like that just as a sole proprietorship. It might be something for people to look into, though, if Uber is going to start pulling this receipt nonsense.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow. Did she eat an entire box of gum?



Jason15215 said:


> I used to work for a detail shop. You're either going to have to wait it out for a bit for the smell to just kind of fade on its own or take it to a detail shop because they have Machinery that can actually neutralize and deodorize your car. It helps that most of it is plastic or leather from the photos but it looks like you have some permeable material that got stuff on it too. I'm not sure where you're from but I'm sure it is hot and it's just going to make it worse and maybe even affect your rating 4 a week or so because people are going to complain that your car stinks


I always wondered how it worked. Didn't know they had machinery.



Jason15215 said:


> Hopefully you get the money. A friend of mine had someone vomit all in his car and she actually peed herself also. He said it was utterly horrible. Like she had went to an all-you-can-eat buffet before getting drunk, so he had to actually take it to a professional to get done. Well the next morning or maybe even that night the passenger cancelled her debit card or credit card that she used with Uber and he never recovered the funds. He had to actually take her to a magistrate but ended up losing the case because, even though he had photos of it and all the receipts it was his word against hers and she just ended up telling the magistrate that she lost her card that night and just canceled it. Now I'm sure it's possible Uber cancelled her account but she was with her boyfriend or husband so in reality she could just use his account for rides so she really doesn't suffer any consequences in Uber pretty much told him oh well sorry


The importance of a dash cam becomes clear here. Small claims court vs a drunk stooge, once they lie you show the camera footage then sue them again for purjury



Seamus said:


> I've had puckers and of course it totally sux to deal with. The receipt is just another in a long line of things making it hard to be a driver.
> 
> I believe the receipt is the result of going public. They have more pressure now to act as a normal Corp and follow GAAP in their accounting practices. No Corp reimburses expenses without a receipt. If they get audited that's required. I think it's as simple as that which is why I also think the template do it yourself receipt works fine.
> 
> There is so much BS you have to deal with driving the drunk shift. Drivers used to put up with it to get the good money that went with it. Now??? The lack of big surge payouts has rendered driving drunks unrewarding. Why would anyone put up with drunks and all that goes with it for base rates? I retired this year from the drunk shift.


I dont think the receipts have anything to do with GAAP

they're a multi billion dollar corporation. Puke cleaning receipts of $50 to $100 each aren't going to be audited by anyone. This entire endeavor is to stop the "vomit fraud" that some drivers were doing to passengers..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> If we had true free markets in America then someone would capitalize on this and start a vomit cleaning business. Yes it would be disgusting but if you have all the right equipment it wouldn't be that bad, and say you do 20 cars a week on average, at $150 each, that's $3000 a week. But most drivers are cheapo losers who would rather pocket the cleaning fee instead of cleaning their car. That's really why uber has this rule. But we don't have free markets, we have a rigged society full of morons.
> 
> If uber wasn't so stupid, they would have a car service center with trained independent contractors who could be available to do professional cleaning. But knowing uber, it would be poorly executed and very low quality. The cars wouldn't be cleaned professionally in other words. It would be trash like everything uber does.


WHEN UBER BUYS THE CAR

THEN THEY CAN QUESTION FEES !


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Dont drive for Uber at night. They have completely taken us for granted, like an abusive spouse in a long marriage.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> LAWSUIT ?


Arbitration is the word you're looking for.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Neal1984 said:


> I have those, they work maybe 30 minutes after the spay.


You spray it (sparingly) while on the way to the passenger so that it smells fresh when they get in. It works. Believe me. I had a dead decaying mouse in my car.



itsablackmarket said:


> But most drivers are cheapo losers who would rather pocket the cleaning fee instead of cleaning their car. That's really why uber has this rule.


It's none of Uber's business if we pay someone to do it or if we do it ourselves. It's our car.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Time to start forging some documents or make friends with someone at your local car wash detailing place.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You spray it (sparingly) while on the way to the passenger so that it smells fresh when they get in. It works. Believe me. I had a dead decaying mouse in my car.
> 
> 
> It's none of Uber's business if we pay someone to do it or if we do it ourselves. It's our car.


Exactly what I was going to say ..
That's really not likely why Uber made this rule at all, it was most likely from fake cleaning reports. If you have to show a receipt before they pay out, it makes sense it would decrease the fakes out there unwilling to go spend money to get money.

Which by the way, Uber doesn't pay out of their pocket for, the full fee is charged to the rider and then fully passed to the driver


----------

